# Adjusting a trapeze tailpiece (?)



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I assume adjusting the trapeze tailpiece applies only to guitars with a floating bridge.

Is anyone doing this trapeze adjustment as described in the video?

Thanks


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I can’t take anyone seriously who has their bridge at such a weird angle.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Merlin said:


> I can’t take anyone seriously who has their bridge at such a weird angle.


Glad you mentioned that. I wondered why it was on such an extreme angle.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Forget the bridge angle. Yes it looks crazy but maybe thats what you have to do to intonate that guitar.

I cant get passed the idea that by angling the tailpiece you can actualy move the string location left and right.
As far as I know, unless you move the bridge,those strings are going nowhere.

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> Yes it looks crazy but maybe thats what you have to do to intonate that guitar.


Note that the saddles are all in approximately the centre of the bridge...that is crazy.



GTmaker said:


> I cant get passed the idea that by angling the tailpiece you can actually move the string location left and right.
> As far as I know, unless you move the bridge,those strings are going nowhere.


That is my thought also.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> Forget the bridge angle. Yes it looks crazy but maybe thats what you have to do to intonate that guitar.
> 
> I cant get passed the idea that by angling the tailpiece you can actualy move the string location left and right.
> As far as I know, unless you move the bridge,those strings are going nowhere.
> ...


Look at the saddles though - they’re practically in a straight line! Anyone who has spent time setting up floating bridges with adjustable saddles would set the Low E saddle back, the high E forward, position the bridge so those strings were intonated correctly, then adjust the remaining saddles.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> Note that the saddles are all in approximately the centre of the bridge...that is crazy.





Merlin said:


> Look at the saddles though - they’re practically in a straight line!


Thinkin' alike here.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got sick of listening to him and gave up on it because he kept repeating things over and over without getting to the damn point.

Same with a lot of these instructional vids - you could figure it out yourself in half the time that it takes to endure their discussion.

And yeah, saddles are the first thing that I look at on a guitar that’s for sale - if the guitar is supposedly set up and the saddles are all over the place then there’s something out of whack.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> I got sick of listening to him and gave up on it because he kept repeating things over and over


LOL ...He tends to drive you nuts, doesn't he.



Wardo said:


> ...without getting to the damn point.


The question remains.. Is the eventual "damn point" logical/applicable/accurate...LOL


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don’t respond to logic unless I have the patience to endure what is being said .. lol


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Merlin said:


> Look at the saddles though - they’re practically in a straight line! Anyone who has spent time setting up floating bridges with adjustable saddles would set the Low E saddle back, the high E forward, position the bridge so those strings were intonated correctly, then adjust the remaining saddles.


Well, it's very important...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks like they tried to copy the angle of the bridge from an early 50's Les Paul Jr and got it wrong....


----------

